# Time Capsule et Livebox...



## Mythe Errant (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour!

J'ai un petit souci avec time capsule...

J'ai une diode orange qui indique un problème "Double Nat"
Ma configuration : j'ai branché ma livebox inventel pour une meilleure stabilité et vitesse. J'ai un imprimante branchée aussi.
Pourquoi ce message? 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## cl97 (21 Mars 2008)

parce que tu as la livebox et la time capsule qui veulent faire routeur. Dans ton cas, tu as intérêt à laisser cette tache à la livebox et mettre la time capsule en mode pont dans "partage de connexion" dans la partie internet dans l'application d'admin


----------



## Mythe Errant (21 Mars 2008)

cl97 a dit:


> parce que tu as la livebox et la time capsule qui veulent faire routeur. Dans ton cas, tu as intérêt à laisser cette tache à la livebox et mettre la time capsule en mode pont dans "partage de connexion" dans la partie internet dans l'application d'admin


merci! Ca marche!

Bon, j'ai pas tout compris à cette manoeuvre... le pourquoi du comment mais ça marche! merci!


----------



## xencinas (30 Juin 2008)

cl97 a dit:


> mettre la time capsule en mode pont dans "partage de connexion" dans la partie internet dans l'application d'admin



comment on fait ça?

merci


----------

